# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عيد ميلادي ...سيناريو

## سيناريو

كل سنه عيد ميلادي يمر عاادي حتى ماأحد يقول لي كل عام وانتي بخير :closedeyes:  بس أني أحاول ألفت النظر بعد ويش أسوي  :amuse: 
 15-9  عيد ميلادي 
وحبيت أبارك ليكم مولد كريم أهل البيت الإمام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام وأهديكم هالمقطوعه
اللي أحبهاااااااااااااااااا
http://shiavoice.com/play.linkid.30852.htm

لاتنسونا من الدعاء الليله 
 







وهاذي ناصفة كل واحد منكم ريال أصلي تعالوا أول ناس ولا بيقدروا  هههههههه

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

كل عااااام وانتي بخييير حبيبتي
وعقبااااال 10000 سنة ياااارب
سنة خير وافراااح علييج ان شاء الله

----------


## القلب المرح

*في مثل هذا اليوم 15 من شهر رمضان الكريم* 
*نحتفل بذكرى ميلام الامام الحسن عليه السلام*
*ومن بعده يصادفنا في مثل هذا اليوم بولادة الاخت الكريمة سيناريو* 
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير اختي* 
*وعقبال مئات السنين لتتحول ملايين السن* 
*ومشكورة عالكيك والناصفه* 
*وتفضلي كيكة بمناسبة عيد ميلادك الذ افرح اهلك واحبابك به* 
*[IMG]http://img360.**************/img360/740/samp045129pc.jpg[/IMG]*

*وتفضلي هذي الهديه واتمنى تعجبك << لاتخافي مو قنبله مابتفقع في وجهش  هق  هق* 

**
*عيد ميلاد سعيد* 
*وجعل الله ايامك كلها فرح وسرور* 
*والله يحقق كل امانيك* 
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

كل عام وانتي بألف الف خير خيتي سيناريووووووو
وعيد ميلاد سعيد ....
وعقبال مانزفش عرووووووس خخخ
وهاذي حلاوة الناصفه ...



انشالله تعجبش...

----------


## فـــرح

*عيد ميلاد سعيد*
*كل عام وأنت بخير*
*متباركين بالمولد*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كل عام وانتي بألف خير 
وينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة 
وتحقيق كل أمنياتك 
ومتباركة بمولد الامام 
منو قدك 
كلنا نحتفل ليلة مولدك 
يالله الفطور الليلة عليك 
ونبغي كيك ما صار ولا استوى 
بس لا يكون كيك قصقوص هههههههه

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## سيناريو

> كل عااااام وانتي بخييير حبيبتي
> وعقبااااال 10000 سنة ياااارب
> 
> سنة خير وافراااح علييج ان شاء الله



 
مشكوره حبيبتي توتاوووووووووه 
وانت بخير وبصحه وسلامه
ول وووووووول عشر آلاف سنه ديناصور في المتحف   ههههه
الله يدوم الخير والأفراح عليش بعد يارب

----------


## سيناريو

> *في مثل هذا اليوم 15 من شهر رمضان الكريم* 
> 
> *نحتفل بذكرى ميلام الامام الحسن عليه السلام*
> *ومن بعده يصادفنا في مثل هذا اليوم بولادة الاخت الكريمة سيناريو* 
> *كل عام وانتي بالف خير اختي* 
> *وعقبال مئات السنين لتتحول ملايين السن* 
> *ومشكورة عالكيك والناصفه* 
> *وتفضلي كيكة بمناسبة عيد ميلادك الذ افرح اهلك واحبابك به* 
> *[IMG]http://img360.**************/img360/740/samp045129pc.jpg[/IMG]* 
> ...



مسوي حدث في مثل هذا اليوم  ههههه :bigsmile: 
وانت بخير 
 متى يطلعوا المعازيم عشان أفتحها واشوف ويش جايب  :wacko: 
مشكور خيو القلب المرح 
 موفق ان شالله 
والله يسعد أيامك

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وانتي بألف الف خير خيتي سيناريووووووو
> 
> وعيد ميلاد سعيد ....
> وعقبال مانزفش عرووووووس خخخ
> وهاذي حلاوة الناصفه ... 
>  
> 
> انشالله تعجبش...



وانتي بخير خيتي حسرة الروح يالغلا
والله يسعد أيامش يارب
تزفيني ههههه يمكن تزفيني بالصدفه وماتدري عني خخخخخخخخخ مومستحيله 
مشكوره 
رحتي البقاله ومانسيتيني أشوى :amuse:

----------


## سيناريو

> *عيد ميلاد سعيد*
> *كل عام وأنت بخير*
> *متباركين بالمولد*



وانت بخير فرووووووحه 
الله يسعد أيامك يارب
وامبارك عليكم المولد 
موفقه ان شالله

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وانتي بألف خير 
> وينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة 
> وتحقيق كل أمنياتك 
> ومتباركة بمولد الامام 
> منو قدك 
> كلنا نحتفل ليلة مولدك 
> يالله الفطور الليلة عليك 
> ونبغي كيك ما صار ولا استوى 
> بس لا يكون كيك قصقوص هههههههه



وانتي بخير نواره
مشكوره يالغلا ايييييييييييه كله أدعوا ليي أحبكم 
تخيلي مادلعوني اليوم خلوني اشتغل في المطبخ :toung: 
 لاااااااااااااااااا أي قصقوص انتهى خبره ده

تفضلي

وايسو كريمو  وحده لش وحده ليي

----------


## سمراء

كل عام وانتي بألف خير
وجعل الله ايامك كلها خير وسعادة
عقبال 1000 سنة يارب
وعقبال ما نفرح فيش عروس


وهذي كيكة من عندي

وهذي الهدية


واخيرا ما بنسى ناصفتش

----------


## سيناريو

> 



الله يبارك فيك خيتو كبرياء 
وهاذي الكيكه أني سويتها  صدقوني بتعجبكم ايييييييييييييييه أدري تبغوا الطريقه أكتبوا وياي 
ولا أقول ليكم أني مستعجله  الحين خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وانتي بألف خير
> 
> وجعل الله ايامك كلها خير وسعادة
> عقبال 1000 سنة يارب
> وعقبال ما نفرح فيش عروس
>  
> وهذي كيكة من عندي
> 
> وهذي الهدية 
> ...



 
مشكوره خيتو سمراء 
الله ذوقش مره حلووو 
وانتي بخير 
والله يسعد ايامك يارب
بافجرها صيحه مااحد جاب ليي ورد :no:  وااااااااااااااء
أحب الورد

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*الــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــروك*
*كل عام وانتي بالف خير اختي الغالية* 
*اتمنالكي كل التوفيق والسداد في الدنيا* 
*والاخرة*

*[IMG]http://img360.**************/img360/740/samp045129pc.jpg[/IMG]*
*اهديكي هذه البيات من الشعر الشعبي العراقي*


*تنورن ماتكللي شكلجن*
*ورد جوري ابوسط جنه شكلجن*
*ولاوحد على حالي شكلجن* 
*تمايلتن وان النيران بيه*

*وعن لسانكي يا سيناريو اجيب*

*اشتبي منه تناشدنه شكلنه* 
*وردجوري ابوسط جنه شكلنه* 
*لون واحد على حالك شكلنه*
*عصرنه الزلف ونطيناك ميه*


*تقبلي تحياتي لكي ودعائي* 
*وشـــــكرا*

----------


## تمثال أنسان

كل عام وأنت بألف خير عزيزتي
سيناريو

----------


## خادمة المهدي

كل عام وانت بخير
العمر كله أن شاء الله
ومتباركه بهذه الليلة المباركه 
والله يجعل ايامك كله سعادة 
ويقضي بحق كريم أهل البيت كل أمنياتك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة ..

عقبال 100 سنة 



[IMG]http://dreamingprincess.***********/FOND_A19.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/upfiles/sFo36642.gif[/IMG]






  مبروك عليج يوم ولادتج يوم ميلاد كريم ال البيت عليه السلام تتهني يارب ..

نسألج الدعاء ..

----------


## سيناريو

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *الــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــروك*
> *كل عام وانتي بالف خير اختي الغالية* 
> *اتمنالكي كل التوفيق والسداد في الدنيا* 
> *والاخرة* 
> *[IMG]http://img360.**************/img360/740/samp045129pc.jpg[/IMG]*
> *اهديكي هذه البيات من الشعر الشعبي العراقي* 
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام أخوي العزيز كميل 
وأنت بخير وبصحه وسلامه
الله يبارك فيك ويسعد أيامك يااااارب
صح لسانك والله فرحتني خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااات الله يعني هوايه هواااااااااايه 
عن جد السنه عيد ميلادي غير في  منتدى الناصره

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وأنت بألف خير عزيزتي
> سيناريو



وانت بألف خير وبصحه وسلامه
الله يسعد أيامك 
ومبارك عليك المولد

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وانت بخير
> 
> العمر كله أن شاء الله
> ومتباركه بهذه الليلة المباركه 
> والله يجعل ايامك كله سعادة 
> ويقضي بحق كريم أهل البيت كل أمنياتك



وانتي بخير خيتو خادمة المهدي 
الله يبارك فيكِ
ويسعد أيامك
ألف شكر على التهنئه العطره

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عام وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامة .. 
> عقبال 100 سنة 
>  
> 
> [IMG]http://dreamingprincess.***********/FOND_A19.jpg[/IMG] 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.************/upfiles/sFo36642.gif[/IMG] 
> 
>  
> ...



وانت بخير حبيبتي شذى الزهراء 
أشكرك على التهنئه المميزه 
من الصبح واني أقول ابغى ورد ماحد يسمع جابو ليي ريحان يالله حليو الريحان بعد
الله يسعد أيامك

----------


## سيناريو

[IMG]http://de259.***********/شموع%20رائعة%205.jpg[/IMG]



أحب أشكر جزيل الشكر أميرة المرح على التوقيع الحلو 
اللي سوته لي بمناسبة  شهر رمضان وعيد ميلادي
والله يسعدها زي ماأسعدتني
 ويالله 
الحين فسحه 
كل واحد يأخذ ورده وشمعه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

نبارك لكم ميلاد كريم أهل البيت عليهم السلام
وألف مبروووووووك وعقبال 1000 سنه يارب

----------


## سيناريو

> نبارك لكم ميلاد كريم أهل البيت عليهم السلام
> وألف مبروووووووك وعقبال 1000 سنه يارب



الله يبارك فيك اللؤللؤ المكنون
مشكوره على التهنئه
الله يسعد أيامك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

غناتي سيناريو مايهمج شي جبت لج احلى باقة من الورد اللي مثلج ..
[IMG]http://sinnar.***********//1274z.jpg[/IMG]

هذا حطيت لج ورد واني مادري عنج تحبيه فجأة يعني ..
اني بعد احب شي اسمه ورد ..

كل سنة وانتي سالمة ..

----------


## واحد فاضي

كل العام وانتي بخير 

وأنا أقول ويش هالطااااااااااااااااااااااااط طيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط 

اللي عند شقتنا 

طلع كل هذا علشان ختنا سيناريو 

حركتااااااااااااااااااااات والله 

انا ما عندي هديه الليله لأني ما طلعت من الشقه الليله 

مريض >>>>الله يعافيني  هههههه

تحياتي

----------


## سيناريو

> كل العام وانتي بخير 
> 
> 
> 
> وأنا أقول ويش هالطااااااااااااااااااااااااط طيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط  
> اللي عند شقتنا  
> طلع كل هذا علشان ختنا سيناريو  
> حركتااااااااااااااااااااات والله  
> انا ما عندي هديه الليله لأني ما طلعت من الشقه الليله  
> ...



وانت بخير وصحه وسلامه
مبارك عليك المولد أخوي
يؤيؤيؤيؤ مريض عافاك الله أخوي واحد فاضي بس شوف الهديه تجيبها يعني تجيبها خخخ............

----------


## سيناريو

> غناتي سيناريو مايهمج شي جبت لج احلى باقة من الورد اللي مثلج ..
> [IMG]http://sinnar.***********//1274z.jpg[/IMG] 
> هذا حطيت لج ورد واني مادري عنج تحبيه فجأة يعني ..
> اني بعد احب شي اسمه ورد .. 
> كل سنة وانتي سالمة ..



مشكوره يالغلا على الطله الثانيه  والورد الحلووووووووووووو ياورد
وانتي سالمه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مـــــــــــــــاشــــــاء الله عليش مستعجلة ياسوسوعلى القرقيعاان
ماقدرتي تصبري يووومين  :amuse:  عموما متباركة بذكرى ميلااد الامام الحسن
المجتبى عليه السلام ... واعاده الله عليش في خير وعااافية 



 



 سيناريو  

*اليــوم عيــد ميــلادك ،،، اليـــوم تـطفئ شـمعة جـديدة ،،،*

*وتبتسم لفجر سنه جديدة تقبل علـى عمرك... تبسط امامك امـالا عريضه* 

*واحــلا ما تـدفعك في درب الحيــاة* 

*فتمضي وتطفئ في كل سنه شمعه وتقطف من كل زهرة عطرا*

*كــل عام وأنت بـألف خيـر* 

*وإن شـــاء الله عقــبال ألــف سنه*

ياسوسو

----------


## Sweet Magic

مررررررررة كيوت 







كل عام وأنت بخير 

من قدك ميلادك مميز

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

عيــــــــد ميلاد سعيــــد ^________^


>> سيناريو


قصة وسيناريو 


ههههه 



( ناصفه ياحلاوة على النبي صلاوة )




د لـ و عـة أبـا ذ ر

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل عاام وانتي بالف خير 
صدق متأأخرة بس ماعليه 
لحقت ع الكيك *_*

----------


## فرح

كــــــــل عـــــــــااااااام وحبيبتي 
_ســــــــــيناريوو_
بألف خير وسلام 
وعقبااال العمر كله 
وانشاء الله تتحقق كل احلامك وامانيك 
وجعلها سنه سعيده عليك ياااااااارب 
معليش جاااايه متأخره :embarrest:  :embarrest:  بس هديتك موجوده 
قلت ما ابي احد يشووووفها ههههههه
هذا وجايه متاخره كيف لو من البدايه خخخخخخخ
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالسعاده والتوفيق

----------


## سيناريو

> مـــــــــــــــاشــــــاء الله عليش مستعجلة ياسوسوعلى القرقيعاان
> ماقدرتي تصبري يووومين  عموما متباركة بذكرى ميلااد الامام الحسن
> المجتبى عليه السلام ... واعاده الله عليش في خير وعااافية 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...



وانت بألف خير خيتووووامورررره ومتباركه باليوم 
على فكره كنت انتظرش اتجي 
الله يسعد أيامك يارب 
يسلمو على الكيكه شكلها لذييييييييييذ

----------


## سيناريو

> مررررررررة كيوت 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وأنت بخير 
> ...



sweet magik 
وانت بخير ياقلبي 
مرورك لطيف وكيوووووووووت وحبيته 
الله يسعد أيامك 
ألف شكر

----------


## سيناريو

> عيــــــــد ميلاد سعيــــد ^________^
> 
> 
> >> سيناريو
> 
> 
> قصة وسيناريو 
> 
> 
> ...



وانتي أسعد دلوعتنا 
أشكر تهنئتك اللطيفه
دمتي بود

----------


## أميرة العشق

كلـ عامـ وانتِـ بألفـ خير ،،،

----------


## سيناريو

> كل عاام وانتي بالف خير 
> صدق متأأخرة بس ماعليه 
> لحقت ع الكيك *_*



لا مومتأخره
 تو الناس الحفله بتستمر أسبوع وكل يوم جيبي هديه خخخخخخخخخخخخ
ألف شكر خيتو روح وريحان
 الله يسعد أيامك يالغاليه

----------


## سيناريو

> كــــــــل عـــــــــااااااام وحبيبتي 
> _ســــــــــيناريوو_
> بألف خير وسلام 
> وعقبااال العمر كله 
> وانشاء الله تتحقق كل احلامك وامانيك 
> وجعلها سنه سعيده عليك ياااااااارب 
> معليش جاااايه متأخره بس هديتك موجوده 
> قلت ما ابي احد يشووووفها ههههههه
> هذا وجايه متاخره كيف لو من البدايه خخخخخخخ
> ...



 وانتي بخير ياكل الغلا  والفرح 
الله يسعد أيامك ويقضي حوائجك ان شا الله
اهم شي الهديه وبارويها الكل عناد خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتي بالف خير يارب...

وعيد سعيد يارب .. 

ربي يحقق كل امنياتك .. ويهنيك ويسعدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## سيناريو

> كلـ عامـ وانتِـ بألفـ خير ،،،



ووانتي بخير يارب 
الله يسعد أيامك 
يسلمو أميرة العشق

----------


## سيناريو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> كل عام وانتي بالف خير يارب...
> 
> وعيد سعيد يارب .. 
> 
> ربي يحقق كل امنياتك .. ويهنيك ويسعدك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وانت بألف خير أخوي شبكه 
الله يسعد أيامك ويهنيك ويبعد عنك كل سوء
تسلم

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

الله يبارك عليكِ و على جميع الأمة الاسلامية بمولد الإمام الحسن المجتبى 
و هو ثاني الإمة عليه السلام . . .
و هذه هدية بسيطة من عندي
كل عام وانتي بألف خير
وجعل الله ايامك كلها خير وسعادة
عقبال كل سنة و سنة 
إن شاء الله
و هذه هدية بسيطة


دبدوب وصل الهدية إلى سناريووو

و هذه موسيقى كلاسيكية حلوة معزوفة الاحان الطيور

http://www.geocities.com/topten4/9.wmv

و لو انهاا وصلت متأخرة

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

كل عااااام وانتي بالف خير 

وعقبال 101 سنة 

وان شاء الله تحتفلي بعيد ميلادش كل سنة معانا هني في المنتدى 


وعقبال ما نشوفش عروووس ويزفونش للقفص الذهبي 


الله يوفقش يا رب دنيا واخرة ويحقق امانيش كلها 


قولي امين

----------


## سيناريو

حبايب قلب والله حسستوني بعيد ميلادي السنه غييييييييييير بالمررررررررررره 
فرحتوا قلبي أسأل الله يفرحكم ويبعد عنكم الأحزان 


أشكرك عاشق الحريه على التهنئه المميزه واللي حبيت الموسيقى الرهيييييييييييييييييييبه 
أم محمد أشكرك يالغاليه وعسى أيامك كلها سعاده وفرح والله يبعد عنك كل سوء

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هلا خيتووووووووووووووو سيناريوووووووووو >> الفاضية توني جايه  :noworry: 
الناااااااااااس هنوا وقطعوووووووووا الكيك وانا جاية ع الاخير .. >> اكيد خاست الكيكة هههههههههه ..
ولا يهمش حبابه صحيح متأخرة بس داني جيت .. لا زم نأكلش كيك >> ياللا عن العيارة والدلع فقي بوزش >> 
وعقباااااااااااااااااااااااااال مليون سنة >> هذا إذا عشتي اصلاً  :bleh: 
ياللا تفضلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــي ..


وهاذي ثانيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بعد تستاهلي حبابه 


وهاذي ثالثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة >> اهم شيء لا تنسي الماااااااااااااااااااي خليه جنبش لا تقولي بعدين جاني السكري  :wacko: 


وبعد ما أكلتـــــــــــــــــــــــي وشبعتي ..
الحين جا وقت الهدية .. :embarrest:  غناتي 


واعذريني حبابه ع التـــــــــــــأخير بس الدراسة تخلي العقل يطير احياناً  :weird:

----------


## سيناريو

ياقلبي بسووووووووومه  ولايهمش أني قايله الحفله أسبوع مددتها للمتأخرين خخخخخخخ
من قالش الكيكه خاست ماتخيس أصليه ههههههههه
الله هالكيك فانتاستيك بالمررررررررررره لا أطمني مافيني السكري الحمد لله 
أشكرش بسووومه على التهنئه اللطيفه
والله يسعد أيامش يارب

----------


## وعود

*
كل عام وأنتِ بخير*

----------


## محمد



----------


## سيناريو

وعود 
 محمد 
أشكركم على التهنئه 
والله يسعدكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اختي سيناريو وكل عام وانت بخير 

ماعليه اتأخرت خيه عشان تعرفي توصية الكيك يبغالها وقت والي صار ان اني وبسمة وصينا على نفس الكيكة ماعلية خلي وحده للحريم وحدة للرجال

وعقبال الزواج خيو

----------


## روح الحياة

happy birth day
عيد ميلاد سعيد سيناريو
وعقبال 738242658589117181545 سنة انشاءالله

----------

